# Google- IBS eased by baked potatoes - study - Independent Online



## VSsupport (Feb 12, 2008)

Independent Online
<img alt="" height="1" width="1" />*IBS eased by baked potatoes - study*
*Independent Online*
London - Potatoes may be a good way to tackle constipation linked to *irritable bowel syndrome*, according to new research. In the study at the University of Trondheim, Norway, researchers tracked the experience of 400 people with *IBS*. They found that *...*

<nobr></nobr>

View the full article


----------

